# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  霜

## tempo

Злиться на обстоятельства - что ковырять дыру в кармане. Лучше зашить, пока всё не выпало.

----------


## Destiny

Зачем злиться на обстоятельства, с ними надо бороться, или на крайняк смириться. 
События, предоставленные сами себе, имеют тенденцию развиваться то плохого к худшему.
Причем независимо злимся мы на них или нет.

----------


## tempo

Дорога в тысячу ли (c) не только начинается с одного шага - она, зараза, из них и состоит. Насладимся же прогулкой!

----------


## tempo

Когда обещаешь себе вслух: "Это было в последний раз!", знай - не все тебя услышали.

----------


## tempo

словно сухой лист
снова сгораю весной
пережив зиму

----------


## tempo

Вдыхаешь ветер - и он несёт тебя, а не уносит.

----------


## tempo

Вкус своей беспомощности - острый, чужой глупости - кислый, чужой радости - яркий, своей - быстрый и текучий.

----------


## tempo

Умеешь видеть себя со стороны - неудача закаляет, не умеешь - ломает.

----------


## tempo

О, простое счастье одиночества!

----------


## tempo

Коридоры кончаются стенкой,
А тоннели выводят на свет.
(c)

----------


## tempo

Слабый спрашивает - "За что?!", сильный - "Что я могу сделать?", мудрый - просто живёт.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Слабый говорит - "не потяну", сильный - "накиньте больше", тренер - "я подстрахую!", 
прохожий доедая шаурму проходя мимо спортзала  - "мне это не надо".

----------


## tempo

из странных частей
свита жизнь человека
как иероглиф

----------


## Человек из будущего

Жизнь как игра, но когда играешь по чужим правилам тебе всегда не везёт, а когда играешь по своим, не хотят играть )

----------


## tempo

Вода точит камень, разъедает ножницы, растворяет бумагу.
Будь текучим.

----------


## Человек из будущего

В комнате темно, глаза есть, но не видят, хочешь заснуть, но бессонница, утром сонный видишь солнечный свет в окне, понимаешь где-то есть двери, но хочется спать ))

----------


## tempo

Человече )
сюда я скидываю свой 霜 - иней. Настоящий.

В литературе сия практика популярно описана, к примеру, тут:

https://yandex.by/search/?text=%D0%B...2&rdrnd=845744

Несмотря на некоторую попсовость автора и персонажа, практическое значение дневника для меня очевидно. И стиль хайку мне нравится как способ отточить сознание. Именно поэтому я закинул эту тему в раздел "Смысл жизни".

----------


## Человек из будущего

Тогда сорян )) дерево - клинок - иней это интересно, но раз это тема твоя, я ушёл с твоего огорода. Топтать твой сад(иней) не буду)

----------


## tempo

О, нет! )) я совсем не имел свказать "забирай свои игрушки и не писай в мой горшок" ))

мне следовало сразу написать, что здесь такое.
может, и название темы читается не у всех...

----------


## Человек из будущего

Да, я не понял, название темы надо было продолжить в заголовке. Я думал что за иероглиф)) загуглил, 
мне написали перевод : 
мороз
заморозок
иней

я не знаток японской культуры, поэтому мне этот слово ничего не дало )) А тема на самом деле интересная, ты бы в курс дела ввёл, сказал бы что почитать интересного на эту тему ))

----------


## tempo

Предательство в упор - оглушает, с расстояния шага оно - предательство, с двух - рана, с трёх - тупая боль, с четырёх - сожаление, с пяти - опыт.
Но первый шаг помнишь всегда.

----------


## tempo

Харакири - честь
В бою - доблесть
От водки - глупость
Эвтаназия - трусость
От болезни - неизбежность
На бабе - смех
От старости - избавление
...
Что - там?

----------


## tempo

Анестезия бесконечного планирования ведёт к зависимости.

----------


## tempo

Помогая другому, помогаешь себе понять, что помощь чаще вредит - вам обоим.

----------


## tempo

увидеть в простом
запредельное, чудо
это - награда

----------


## tempo

боль и молитва
музыки этой крылья
в небо уносят

http://mir-hall.ru/download?code=0Ct...%BC&adapter=ok

----------


## tempo

Крылья - это навсегда.

----------


## tempo

Злые мысли - быстые, и крутятся по маленькому кругу.
Добрые - щедро и неторопливо описывают круги большие.
Мудрые - отрываются и летят вдаль.
Будда просто исчезает.

----------


## tempo

"Искусство есть искусство есть искусство" (c)
Нет. Это - постмодерн, съеденное, высранное и сервированное.

----------


## tempo

Пустые дни выпивают тебя до капли.

----------


## tempo

Действие - сила, направление и скорость.
Бездействие - принятие, покой и созерцание.
Вопрос темперамента.
Но, скачешь на одной ноге, стоишь или идёшь на обеих - включи свет осознания.

----------


## 4ex

http://suisideclun.chat-off.com/ заходи в клуб самоубийц

----------


## tempo

- Мойша, Вы-таки будете старше, проходите, пожалуйста, вперёд! - говорит Абрам, стоя в очереди в газовую камеру.

----------


## tempo

Долгое "вчера" и бесконечное "завтра" существуют в памяти и воображении.
Ревльно же - только "сейчас", крохотная живая искра, которая пагаснет.

----------


## tempo

Ждать милостей судьбы, или действовать по обстоятельствам, или намечать и добиваться - наша маленькая тюремная свобода.
Но иногда, очень редко, я чувствую - есть и другая, настоящая.
... где же она...

----------


## tempo

Если жизнь состоит из маленьких незначительных дел, лучшее - выполнять их самым эффективным образом. Это - в твоих силах.

----------


## tempo

Пустая жизнь полна мелочей.

----------


## tempo

Чтобы отпустить нечто, что держит тебя, рассмотри это и своё к нему отношение в деталях.
Смешно, да?

----------


## tempo

Делая лёгкое вместо должного, приучаешь себя к беспомощности.

----------


## tempo

Если всё время жалеть о растранжиренном времени - не хватит времени жить дальше.

----------


## tempo

Если ищешь отдушину - значит, ты в тюрьме.

----------


## tempo

Когда сравниваю себя с тем, чего хочу - вижу маленькое, кривое и слабое существо. Грустно иногда.

----------


## tempo

Бардак в доме -> раздраженме -> усталость -> бессилие -> бардак в жизни.

----------


## tempo

человек - не сталь
сломался - не откуёшь
из обломков меч

----------


## tempo

Верить в кого-то - что играть в рулетку, но: шанс выиграть меньше, а сам выигрыш - крупнее.

----------


## tempo

человек - как сталь
духа клинок отточат
пламя и холод

----------


## tempo

суть дождя скрыта
меж ударами капель
как в жизни - дао

----------


## tempo

Маленькие удовольствия расцвечивают жизнь. Но погоня за ними делает жизнь похожей на лоскутное одеяло.

----------


## tempo

Копить негатив в себе, а потом сорваться = глупость + слабость.
Копить негатив в себе, _чтобы_ потом сорваться = злоба + слабость.

----------


## tempo

- Убить иль не убить - то не вопрос! - скрипел зубами Гамлет под вай собаки гр. Баскервиль Офелии Лаэртовны с третьего этажа.

----------


## tempo

Мир изменился.
Полярные экспедиции не вызывают больше интереса, биполярные совершает каждый второй.

----------


## tempo

Если порядочный человек и сообщают о своих проблемах, то неохотно, неявно и негромко.
Его стоит услышать.

----------


## tempo

Только когда остаёшься один, по-настоящему имеешь выбор.

----------


## tempo

Хорошая практика - каждый день делать маленький вклад. В себя. Проценты гарантированы.

----------


## tempo

Невозможно изменить кого-то объяснениями или личным примером. Можно только помочь, если человек хочет измениться сам.

----------


## tempo

музыка эта
с четырёх рук слетает
Баха и Бога

----------


## tempo

... Есть миг перед сном, мимолётный миг, когда мы видим себя полностью, без прикрас.
(c)

----------


## tempo

Поток насильственных мыслей прекращает насильственная тишина в голове.
Как всё просто.

----------


## tempo

Свобода - как позодота на стали долга. Толстыми ломтями неуместна.

----------


## tempo

Маленькие несделанные дела - как туча комаров, одно большое - как вывихнутая нога.
Что тормозит тебя больше?

----------


## tempo

Ошущенме предательства - род завичимости.

----------


## tempo

Если лень заменить порядком
Если слабость заменить упорством
Если трусость заменить долгом
- то жить всё-таки можно.

Если предательство заменить пониманием
Если безразличие заменить пониманием
Если отвержение заменить пониманием
- то жить всё-таки нужно.

Если отчаяние заменить взгядом на себя
Если беспомощность заменить взгядом на себя
Если озлобленность заменить взгядом на себя
- то жить всё-таки стоит.

----------


## NEET

А "на себя" - это куда?

----------


## tempo

NEET, "на себя любимого".
Возможно ведь смотреть на себя самого как бы со стороны.

Конструкторский подход к себе более продуктивен, чем данностный,

----------


## June

*tempo*, *NEET* испытывает трудности в ответе на вопрос "Кто Я?".

----------


## tempo

"Кто Я?" = (0,1Откуда + 0.7Куда + 0.2Как
) * Зачем / Когда

----------


## NEET

"Что" забыл и "Где". И это как раз самое интересное. То, что есть прямо сейчас.
Ну а если эти вопросы включены в "Как", то весовые коэффициенты, пожалуй, стоило бы поправить.

----------


## tempo

Скучные обыденные дела дают-таки один шанс - сделать их максимально эффективно.

----------


## tempo

Поменьше скрипи зубами - хорошая стоматология весьма недёшева. И нервы тоже.

----------


## tempo

Если мало сил - стань изобретательным скрягой.

----------


## tempo

Неважно, веришь или не вверишь в людей.
Неважно, веришь или не веришь в себя.
Важно, действуешь или нет.

----------


## tempo

Покой - как дорогое вино: и опьяняет, и даёт ясность.

----------


## tempo

Лучше сделать ненужное, чем не сделать ничего.

----------


## tempo

Поступаешь правильно лишь изредка - создаёшь лишь мостровки в болоте жизни. От одного к другому приходится брести, утопая по шею.

----------


## tempo

Осознание тюрьмы - шаг на пути к свободе.

----------


## tempo

Если делаешь вклад в человека - не жди прибыли. Пусть её получит кто-то другой.

----------


## tempo

сгорела свеча
ночь сквозь окно сочится
придёт ли рассвет

----------


## tempo

Тебя кто-то раздражаает? Не тем ли, что есть и в тебе самом?

----------


## tempo

взлёт и паденье
счастье, успех, измена
лишь зыбь на волнах

----------


## tempo

Нерешённая проблема - как больной зуб: тянет внимание, отнимает силы и заражает всё воеруг.

----------


## tempo

Собственные правила стоит нарушать только для особых людей или в ещё более особых случаях.

----------


## tempo

Заноза в заднице хороша, если не постоянна.
Ergo, лучше придумать её самому, чем позволить загнать её обстоятельствам.

----------


## tempo

Говно, вопреки законам физики и химии, легко загорается и плохо гаснет.

----------


## tempo

самый длинный день
незаметно уходит
унося дожди

----------


## tempo

Инерция мысли - что инерция чугунного паровоза. Очень трудно остановить.

----------


## tempo

Мысль - почти никем не используемый и потому почти атрофированный орган.

----------


## tempo

Иногда день полного сознательного безделья очень хорош - для контраста.

----------


## tempo

Иногда кажется, что некоторые люди специально сохдают себе проблемы, чтобы потом вымогать помощь.
Как же они одиноки.

----------


## tempo

Ищешь в тёмной комнате чёрную кошку, которой там нет, и находишь слух, как у летучей мыши.

----------


## tempo

дождь не идёт вверх
если падаешь, то - вниз
здесь и сейчас жизнь

----------


## June

падаешь туда, куда действует сила притяжения
не обязательно вниз, англоязычным знакомо выражение fall in love
а когда fall in drugs, это действительно вниз

----------


## Nabat

> а когда fall in drugs


 Это не "fall in", это "fall out".

----------


## tempo

Наша звезда и наклон оси оставляют нам всего лишь 365*80 шансов. Как мало.
И даже эту малость не использует почти никто.

----------


## tempo

Щедрого радует чужой успех, нищего - неудача.

----------


## Aare

> Щедрого радует чужой успех, нищего - неудача.


 Какая-то несостыковка) Нищий тоже может быть щедрым)

----------


## tempo

Aare, не встречал. А вот низих, плохоскрытно радых не то что неудаче - беде, сколько угодно.
Нищие, приемлющие свою нищету, мне встречались только в сказке под названием "Евангелие".

----------


## Aare

Да нее, вообще не могу с тобой согласиться категорически. Встреяала людей, которые чуть ли там не последнюю тыщу готовы отдать, лишь бы помочь близкому, например. А помогать детям голодающей Африки или больным шонибуделёзом нищие конечно вряд ли будут, им бы кто помог.

----------


## tempo

Aare, в тот день я в который раз узнал (в этот - в разговоре с N), как нищий (не абсолютно, конечно, не в лохмотьях и с посохом) был рад неудаче, аж просияв от скрываемой плохо радости. Ранее я и сам не раз встречал такую реакцию таких. А вот иное мне не встречалось.

Впрочем, это лишь _мой_ 霜. Но я себе верю.

----------


## tempo

как птица в клетке
о жизни вечной поёт
земной человек

----------


## Aare

Тэмпо, ты просто пессимист! Не веришь в людей.

----------


## tempo

Aare, я оптимист. Не веря в людей, я доверяю некоторым, оставляя шанс.

Вообще, с тех пор, как я сменил розовые (метафорично) очки на реально-материально чёрные, я гораздо меньше ошибаюсь в людях.

----------


## tempo

Не выполняя своих решений, можно тешиться своей гибкостью.

----------


## tempo

Тот, чья жизнь вечна, предпочитает учиться на своих ошибках.

----------


## tempo

закрыто небо
словно бездомный странник
в окна стучит дождь

----------


## tempo

смотрю в темноту
неродившихся мыслей
тени мелькают

----------


## tempo

Задумчиво-волшебно-неритмично-уносящий в какое-то от нас всего на волосок отставшее пространство дождь стучит в окно и бесконечной от капли к капле тишиной мне душу омывает...

----------


## tempo

Силы, разумно и непреклонно вложенные в проигранное дело, не пропадут впустую - они укрепят намерение действовать во что бы то ни стало.

----------


## tempo

Самодостаточность - как палка о двух концах: с одного её держишь ты, с другого - никого.

----------


## tempo

Думаешь, многие некоторые делают то, что делают, не думая?
Нет, они думают очень интенсивно, но не о том, что делают.

----------


## tempo

Самые толстые цепи приковывают нас к собственому прошлому.

----------


## tempo

лето проходит
осень, зима, и весна
как разорвать круг

----------


## tempo

черна, недвижна
холодна бесконечно
изнанка света

----------


## tempo

что риса в мешке
что песчинок в пустыне
учащих жизни

----------


## June

Мне жалко обворованных людей
Нож в спину получивших от друзей
Их жизнь меня научит одному:
Жизнь иногда не учит ничему

----------


## tempo

Неудача протухнет и отравит жизнь, если из неё не выжать хотя бы отрицательный опыт.

----------


## tempo

Когда жизнь замерла, остановилась, замечаешь малейшие её колебаания, до того скрытые.

----------


## tempo

лопнет пружина
заводная игрушка
не миг оживёт

----------


## tempo

Ощущение лёгкости жизни едва уловимо, но так освежает.
Нужно устраивать себе праздники.

----------


## tempo

жить беззаботно
бабочкай-однодневкой
или проснуться

----------


## tempo

птица запела
душу её удержать
клетка не может

----------


## tempo

куда гаснет жизнь
взятая ниоткуда
горевшая здесь

----------


## tempo

кто же услышит
когда ты кричишь к богу
разве что стены

----------


## tempo

В том, что постоянно замечаешь в себе некое несовершенство, хорошо одно: ты о нём знаешь.

----------


## tempo

Помогать людям, не имея мотивом самолюбование - тяжкий труд.

----------


## tempo

Всё одновременно и похоже, и гаже, чем в "Полдень. XXII век".

----------


## tempo

Прошлое - и гиря, и горькое лекарство, и крылья.

----------


## tempo

Даже если доверие оправдалось, всё равно каждый раз доверяешь с нуля.

----------


## Aare

Темпо, а как ты читаешь?

----------


## tempo

1. чёрные шторы
2. чёрный фон, белые буквы
3. размер букв - больше 1 см. есть такое приложение - экранная лупа.
4. часовая лупа на очковой оправе - обычные очки не помогают
5. до экрана - 10-12 см
6. как минимум полчаса после взгяда в окно, чтобы погас остаточный свет

готично-экзотично ))

Но, Aare, ход мысли верный ) читаю глазами, вернее, одним (но оба на месте, второй почти ничего не даёт).

----------


## Aare

Зато ты лучший поэт из тех, кого я знала

----------


## tempo

Не позволять жизни останавливаться произвольно, но останавливать её самому. Так лучше ощущаешь её поток и движение.

----------


## tempo

Человеческая вошь на гребешке удач и неудач, взлётов и падений.
Как соскочить?

----------


## tempo

Знак зодиака (предначертанность) - маленькая задача, которую каждый должен преодолеть.

----------


## tempo

Как хорошо, что всё кончится. Как жаль.
А значит, всё - сейчас.

----------


## tempo

Осознание механичности жизни поможет сделать из неё средство передвижения.

----------


## tempo

Если жизнь липка, и тягуча, и засасывает - возможно, ты лёг и лежишь в болоте.

----------


## tempo

мрачный колодец
без надежды, без света
душа безумца

----------


## tempo

мысли утихли
что-то раскрыло крылья
снова свободен

----------


## tempo

Какое, наверное, бесконечное одиночество - затеряться внутри собственных границ.

----------


## tempo

Надежда полезна лишь в малых дозах. В больших она делает человека слабым.

----------


## tempo

Привязанность к колее - от неверия в достижимость иного.
Насколько же лучше пусть постоянная, но попытка.

----------


## tempo

Сострадание непродуктивно. Это вид самолюбования, практикуемый мазохистами.

----------


## tempo

как счастье для всех
линия горизонта
недостижима

----------


## tempo

душит, упала
на лицо мокрой тряпкой
ночная жара

----------


## tempo

Мы ищем в людях или материал для своих целей, или (что лучше) признание, или (что ещё лучше) своё отражене.
Но почти никогда - их самих.

----------


## tempo

Между неподвижностью и действием есть нечто третье.
"желание"..? "план"..? "намерение"..?

----------


## tempo

куда, и зачем
пробираясь сквозь звёзды
уходит луна

----------


## tempo

Есть люди, которые заблуждаются от одиночества, в надежде, что кто-то заметит и спасёт.

----------


## tempo

Наверное, телесных болезней больше нет - так много пчихических.

----------


## Unity

> Есть люди, которые заблуждаются от одиночества, в надежде, что кто-то заметит и спасёт.


 И главное их заблуждение, наверное, в том, что ожидают они того, кем должны быть... сами. 
Кто, если не сами мы, должен заниматься точнейшей настройкой своего ума, разрешением своих проблем и недугов? Для чего кому-то Этим заниматься - базовым призванием каждого из нас?!
Многие всё ж сваливаются во эту ловушку: просто молча ожидать... "из моря погоды", манны небесной или супермена, принца верхом или что-то в этом роде.
Хотя начать стоит из себя. 
Но разум хитёр. Ожидание чего-то видится более "осмысленным", менее энергозатратным мероприятием. 
И как следствие - годы деградации...

----------


## Unity

> Мы ищем в людях или материал для своих целей, или (что лучше) признание, или (что ещё лучше) своё отражене.
> Но почти никогда - их самих.


 Ибо покамест не знаем, что же есть любовь...
Ибо пока все мы друг для друга - рациональные механизмы, счётные машины, движимые корыстью. 
"Любим" то, что красиво. Берём то, что удобно. Используем всяк и всех, до чего лишь только можем дотянуться - и не чувствуем при этом никакой вины...
Низкий уровень сознания до сих пор у нас...
Низкий уровень жизни вытекает с этого, низкая мораль, низменные дни и ночи, пустота внутри...

----------


## Unity

> Человеческая вошь на гребешке удач и неудач, взлётов и падений.
> Как соскочить?


 Присмотреться пристальнее. Эго - лишь иллюзия на экране нашего сознания. Одна с многих прочих, насквозь эфемерная. Отключаешь думы - ну и все проекции/ну и всё искусственное тотчас исчезает. Ровно до тех пор, покамест сознанию вновь не станет скучно, покамест оно снова не начнёт глупую игру... В человека, в личность, в эго и проблемы...

----------


## tempo

В полной безнадежности всё-таки доступно одно: выполнять принятое решение наилучшим образом.

----------


## tempo

сто раз повтори
никто не прав, только я
прочнее тюрьма

----------


## tempo

здесь тишины звон
шумит за окном город
как это странно

----------


## tempo

болтать без конца
суета заставляет
о простом сложно

----------


## tempo

осень сухой лист
с ветки летней сорвала
в зиму уносит

----------


## tempo

если пути нет
вверх, и вперёд, в сторону
сквозь остаётся

----------


## tempo

Ничто так не выматывает, как мелкие дрязги.
Защита - 1) иметь Большую Цель и 2) помнить о ней.

----------


## tempo

Несделанные дела - слишком тяжёлый груз. Или таки сделать, или сознательно бросить.

----------


## tempo

куда не зная
тихо ползёт улитка
по склону Фудзи

----------


## tempo

сколько горит звёзд
той что одна на двоих
неужели нет

----------


## tempo

что сжалось внутри
что расправило крылья
одно и то же

----------


## tempo

веришь не веришь
без проигрыша игра
для мазохиста

----------


## tempo

Странно, но способность вспомнить давно и прочно забытое зависит от положения тела.

----------


## tempo

а нужно ль тебе
знать человека до дна
подумай трижды

----------


## tempo

не можешь идти
к цели лицом умирай
твой дух долетит

----------


## tempo

Вспомнить давно забытое помогает "подбор ключей".
Вспомнить забытое имя - перебор букв по алфавиту и "слушание" ощущения от каждой. Начинать лучше с гласных.

----------


## NEET

Мне недавно понравилась одна мысль, заключающаяся в том, что ранние детские воспоминания не потому нам недоступны, что они стираются из памяти, но потому, что мы не имеем этих самых "ключей" к ним, ибо мыслили в то время совершенно иными понятиями.

----------


## tempo

NEET, насколько мне удоётся раскопать, до 2 с небольшим -летнего вохраста, картинки точны, а вот восприятие скорее на уровне притяжения-отталкивания.

Это и в самом деле проще всяких там саморефлексий. Некое непосредственное восприятие без фмльтра нахватанных за жизнь условностей.




Возможно, поэтому положение тела и поза помогают.

----------


## tempo

с края Вселенной
в чьих же глазах оттает
свет прилетевший

----------


## tempo

Иногда кажется, что человек заблудился в огромной еомнате, забился за шкаф и боится пересечь пустое пространство посреди, чтобы пройти к выходу.

----------


## tempo

Если ты нужен многим - это утомляет.
Попросив в ответ трудновыполнимое, можно притормозить поток просьб.
Так, конесно, можно и оттолкнуть, но настоящие - останутся.

----------


## tempo

как лист осенний
ненужная эта жизнь
падая шуршит

----------


## недоконтуженный

Хорошая тема

----------


## tempo

Иногда, чтобы сдвинуться с места, нужно сразу несколько толчкоа. Как сегодня.
Но, их можно и не ждать, а организовать самому.
Или, лучше, вообразить.
И вот тут становится понятно: чтобы действовать, нет нужды ждать сложного сочетания особых условий.
Такое ожидание - дань тому, что именуют "комплексами". а точнее - недоимкам из прошлого.
Стоит ли раз за разом платить по этим подложным и безнадёжно просроченным счетам?
Нет.

----------


## tempo

Лучшая месть - это собственный успех. (c)

----------


## tempo

в холодную высь
вслед улетевшей стае
прочь рвётся душа

----------


## tempo

... ♫ ♪ если нет ничего "там" - то зачем же тогда "здесь"?

----------


## NEET

Чтобы было  :Smile:  Форма бытия "там".

----------


## tempo

Что остаётся, когда облетает материальная шелуха? Что безошибочно определяет направление и достигает в самой далёкой дали? Что заставляет тянуться друг к другу и звёзды, и малые пылинки, а обычное - выплёскивать свет и, сжавшись в точку, исчезнуть из этого мира и, может быть, вспыхнуть в невообразимом другом?
Физики называют это гравитацией...

----------


## tempo

Жизнь не кажется столь невыносимой, если привыкнуть смотреть на неё с расстояния всего в полсекунды.
Но как же иногда хочется слиться с нею...
Как..?

----------


## Unity

Отключить тот вечный монолог с собой... Вывести сознание с "кольца", в коем оно вдруг "общается" само же с собой, играя словами, свято/непреклонно веруя во них, в истинность этих моделей...
Даже полсекунды тишины уже исцеляет...
Но научиться умолкать, истинно, Искусство...
Панацея.
Рай. 
Утреннее пробуждение...

----------


## tempo

В битве за безнадёжное дело особенно важно сделать всё возможное.

----------


## tempo

из малых побед
сложится ли однажды
одна большая

----------


## tempo

Стать с ума сшедшим - это, в общем-то, неплохо.
Вопрос в том, где именно сойдёшь, не покалечившись, и сможешь ли потом вернуться.

----------


## tempo

Трудно испечь из говна пирожок, но иногда приходится.
Трудно зависеть в делах от неумных и неактивных людей, но если сам в говне, иногда приходится.
Иначе остаётся рассдабиться и плыть по течению, как ... да-да, как оно самое )

----------


## tempo

отцветшую жизнь
миг лепестка паденья
уносит с собой

----------


## tempo

Безделье вовсе не означает безмыслие. Напротив, как раз у томящегося от скуки в голове не стихает пустая болтовня.
Остановка мыслей - как затыкание дырки в сосуде. Он снова наполняется достаточно, чтобы действовать.
Но если подождать, он должен бы наполниться до краёв и излиться наружу. Как, должно быть, это здОрово...

----------


## tempo

целый мир спрятан
в этом тонком просвете
между да и нет

----------


## tempo

Чтобы заснуть, нужно считать не овец, а промежутки между ними. То есть останавливать мысли, концентоируясь на "ничто".
Теперь нужно научиться НЕ засыпать в этом состоянии.

----------


## tempo

Быть де-юре дедом, де-факто слышать "молодой человек", а самому ощущать, что становишься легче - забавно.

----------


## tempo

рос, верил, любил
сражался, прощал, ушёл
зачем всё это

----------


## tempo

Ум - как собака. Чтобы не беспоеоил, нужно или накормить, или уморить, или приручить.
Но давать ему управлять собой - не дело.

----------


## Unity

Ум - это часть нас, такая же, например, что и руки, ноги, уста, веки. "Фишка" только в том, что мы не умеем управлять умом, этажем и уровнем своего сознания.
Аллегория сему: ум наш покамест всё ещё... ВЕГЕТАТИВЕН, полностью своевольный и автоматический. Произвольно генерирует любые идеи, неустанно мониторит явь на предмет ких-то новых данных - чтобы, вновь-таки, тотчас же опять все их конвертировать в процесс размышления...
Не управляя своим умом - мы незрелы... Словно бы младенцы, что не управляют собственными сфиктерами...
И это уродливо. 
Мы ещё не Люди Разумные...
Мы покамест ещё просто Взрослые Дети - коими и правит Ум - в точности тому подобно, как животными властвуют инстинкты. 
Сознание в нас всё ещё не стало "капитаном на мостике" - поэтому и самоубийства... 
Поэтому-то увещеваниями о "греховности" или обещаниями, что "время лечит" - мы не решим проблемы. Ничьи. Ни одного гостя данного форума.
Спасёт только лишь готовность броситься во одиссею - в поисках себя - в бурном океане хаоса, в коий обратился разум.
Ничто, кроме этого, никому ведь в действительности и не поможет.
Мы бы могли исцелиться, но - лень.
Легче умереть, нежель пробудится. Тысячи реинкарнаций - если они есть...

----------


## tempo

Unity, ты, наверное, у нас проездом с Нирваны на родную Брахмопктру ))

Уже сама желание восппинять что-то чужое, понять кого-то - большая ценность в нашей юдоли )

Aare, я осознал, медитируя на невъ@бенные объёмы текста, что эта тема - подарок тебе к 8 марта 2018 года ))
К тому времени мы перетрём все пункты, наверное )

----------


## Unity

_Все_ мы проездом... 
* Сладкой всем ночи.)

----------


## Aare

> Aare, я осознал, медитируя на невъ@бенные объёмы текста, что эта тема - подарок тебе к 8 марта 2018 года ))


 Это ж как сборник стихов же; никто такого не дарил ещё, спасибо)) 
Не, ну вот что ты за человек - я стараюсь, кошмарю форум как могу. А ты подарки - я ж теперь буду благодарной, смущаться начну, ещё чего добрее стану... Вот как так

----------


## tempo

Пытаться собрать Бога из привычных частей привычного мира можно... выйдет ли..?
Если Он есть, то достижим как-то иначе.
И всё же, наверное, может быть, что ещё остаётся - само устлие - зачтётся.


__________
прасциця сляпога... ) не посмотрел вчера, куда отвечаю, дума, это Ошо-педия )

----------


## Aare

Tempo, может ты и прав. Пока у меня желания нет. Но может потом займусь походами в буддйский храм. Это хотя бы с культурологической точки зрения интересно)) Но идти туда на наркотических ломках - не очень хорошая идея)

----------


## Aare

И тут я поняла, что из-за тормозов на форуме, я отправила сообщение не в ту тему. Надеюсь, простишь мою невнимательность)

----------


## tempo

растает капля
землю так и не встретив
но став чуть ближе


__________
хорошо, что написала ) а то было бы как с Юнити - я б заметил через несколько дней, что что-то не то )

----------


## tempo

Молиться только на собственный рассудок - худший вид религии.

----------


## tempo

Если нет сил встать утром; умыться; позавтркать; одеться; выйти из дома; сделать должное - это значит, что ветер жизни дуеь в лицо. Как и почти всегда, впрочем.
Можно замереть, но даже это требует сил, и тебя всё равно снесёт назад.
Лучше пройти хотя бы шаг, даже если именно сегодня это очень дорогой шаг.

----------


## tempo

Остановить мысли. Увидеть завтра. "Проложить" к нему "дорогу". Позволить завтра притянуть тебя.
Способ заснуть.

----------


## tempo

как воду песок
время впитавшая жизнь
станет покоем

----------


## tempo

Написав злобное письмо, полезно отложить отправку на несколько часов.
Перечитывая, видишь ситуацию, себя в ней и себя в себе лучше.
А главное, такой подход тренирует способность осознавать всё, что делашь.

----------


## tempo

арабскую вязь
на песке раскаденном
ветер оставил

__________

أذان

‎https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y26oj7XMGqE

----------


## tempo

Худший наркотик - собственные мымли.
И забытьё, и привыкание, и синдром отмены, и разрушение жизни - той её части, о которой мыслеман даже не задумывается.

----------


## tempo

90% прочитанного и услышанного проходят, как правило, мимо сознания - из-за постоянного разговора в голове.
Именно поэтому нет понимани ни между людьми, ни между собой и миром, ни между собой и собой.

1) слабое 2) утешение: мир тебя, возможно, всё-таки понимает.

----------


## tempo

за горизонтом
мыслей моих касаясь
плывут облака

----------


## tempo

упала птица
в небе встретив преграду
в себя неверье

----------


## tempo

сквозь дождь и тучи
прозрачно до самых звёзд
осенью небо

----------


## tempo

сон бесконечный
на зиму умирая
видит дерево

----------


## tempo

Столь болезненная реакция на несправедливость - следствие конечности жизни.
Но если, может быть, всё-таки, но - как же мелок весь этот мусор, и насколько важнее становится то редкое, что переживёт тело. Осознание огромности и красоты мира. Чистота поступка. Понимание "я - есть".

----------


## Unity

> Худший наркотик - собственные мымли.
> И забытьё, и привыкание, и синдром отмены, и разрушение жизни - той её части, о которой мыслеман даже не задумывается.


 


> 90% прочитанного и услышанного проходят, как правило, мимо сознания - из-за постоянного разговора в голове.
> Именно поэтому нет понимани ни между людьми, ни между собой и миром, ни между собой и собой.
> 
> 1) слабое 2) утешение: мир тебя, возможно, всё-таки понимает.


 Tempo, Ты — лучший!.. ^_^

----------


## June

Жизнь наградила за нежелание думать
даже работой обеспечила подходящей

----------


## Unity

Жизнь... Она справедлива.)
Каждый получает То, чего он достоин, То, чего он действительно стоит. 
Tempo не скучает и не ноет о "страдашках", аки некие из нас. 
У Вас всё в порядке. 
Жизнь нас награждает, Здесь и Сейчас, в мгновение ока...
Чем же Она наградила Вас?.. Но не отвечайте. Вопрос этот адресован самой Вашей сущности. Ответьте на него, коли пожелаете, самому себе...
* Tempo, может быть, и отчасти утратил глаза - но то новое виденье, кое Он обрёл "взамен" - имхо, лучшая награда. 
Лучше, нежели поездки в горы, книги о болезнях и клавиатура...
Да не поймут мя превратно, но в T. можно запросто влюбиться - а иным... как-то не хватает... души глубины.

----------


## tempo

даже и ночью
солнц миллиона светом
небо сияет

----------


## tempo

в зелёном чехле
на атласной подушке
каштан блестящий

----------


## tempo

лист невесомый
бесконечный продлив миг
в воздухе замер

----------


## tempo

Невозможно вставить скелет в медузу (c), как и снять панцирь с ркаа, не убив при этом.

----------


## tempo

Разговаривая с человеком, смотоишь сквозь него, в точку чуть за его спиной - и лучше его понимаешь.

----------


## tempo

"Если тебе достался лимон - сделай из него лимонад" работает.
(вывернул на пол кружку молока, пришлось пол помыть, и пора было :Smile:

----------


## tempo

что бы ни съел ты -
произросло из дерьма.
жизнь нестерильна )

----------


## tempo

Самые обычные дела, выполняемые с предельным вниманием к деталям - неплохой способ познакомиться с собой поближе.

----------


## tempo

уткнувшись в тропу
куда не зная идёшь
не оторвать взгляд

----------


## tempo

Радуйся, если о тебе все забыли - тебя наконец-то оставили в покое.

----------


## tempo

Положи горошину в жестянку и долго тряси её. Постепенно горошина опишет все возможные траектории, но так и останется внутри. В темноте.
Это - саморефлексия.
Жизнь - снаружи.

----------


## tempo

"Самое важное в жизни - это ...", говорят люди, собирая за жизнь целую охапку "этого".
Наверное, поэтому к концу жизни так устают.

----------


## tempo

закрою глаза
снова в зеркале чёрном
увижу себя

----------


## tempo

листья и землю
тонкой белою нитью
иней сшивает

----------


## tempo

Жизнь по плану не только улучшает состояние дел, но и даёт возможность полно и сознательно жить НЕ по плану.

----------


## tempo

Способ проснуться утрои с ясной головой: остановить все мысли, оставив лишь одну - детальное ощущение тела.

----------


## tempo

Встать рано, даже если не выспался а не валяться до полудня. Лучше поспать днём ещё час.

----------


## tempo

смотришь со дна вверх
как подвводная лодка
что всплыть не может

----------


## tempo

Когда жизнь останавливается, и нет ничего, что нужно делать сознательно - можно или погрузиться в детали, тщательно выполняя текущие дела, или просто наблюдсть за течением.

----------


## NEET

Huawei....  :Smile: 
А вообще - можно решать, погрузиться ли в детали, наблюдать ли за течением или же нырнуть с головой в реку перемен. В общем, дело всегда найдется... И что с этим можно поделать?  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

NEET, суть - в _осознанной_ реакции. Она и даёт ощущене реки. Плыть по течению, или против, или поперёк - это уже дело вкуса.

----------


## NEET

А не является ли само стремление к осознанности такой реакцией? Насколько глубоко ты его осознаешь?

----------


## tempo

NEET, я простой человек, желающий странного ) и наблюдать за наблюдателем наблюдающего стану не ранее, чем воспарю до архангельского лика )) ну или перееду в палату №6 )))

Ныне же дело наше маленьеое - экономить электроэнергию, не растрачивая её на холостые обороты думательного механизма.

----------


## NEET

Ну, если хочется просто сэкономить энергию, то, думается, лучший способ сделать это - ничего не делать  :Smile: 

Ну а работа "думательного механизма" по сути сводится к плетению причинно-следственных цепочек. Остается лишь понять свое место в них.

----------


## tempo

Как бы тебе ни хотелось и что бы ни казалось - с жизнью ты один на один.

__________
NEET, если ничего не делать - энергии скоро будет ноль. Это ж не батарейка )

----------


## tempo

ветер холодный
мокрым прозрачным лицом
прижался к стеклу

----------


## tempo

Подбор "ключей" к собственной памяти: чтобы вспомнить давно забытое имя, приходится буквально перебирать алфавит, прислушиваясь к ощущениям.

----------


## Aare

Всё-таки наберусь наглости, и тут напишу. Ты мне в личке не отвечаешь потому, что не видишь, что я тебе пишу, или ты меня теперь игнорируешь?)

----------


## tempo

Предавший тебя оказывает тебе услугу, вынуждая перенести точку опоры извне внутрь.

----------


## tempo

Aare, извини, покопавшись в почте, увидел, что отправил письмо, которое тебе, на адрес форума. Уродскиая яндекс-реклама на почтовой странице грузится не сразу, и к тому моменту, как я прицелюсь в нужный адрес, смещает под указатель мыши другую ссылку.
Это спецэффект моего зрения - я не могу непринуждённо щёлкать хавлом по странице )
Переслал тебе ответ на почту.

----------


## Aare

Tempo, большое спасибо, от души!

----------


## tempo

"Взгляните на птиц небесных: они ни сеют, ни жнут, ни собирают в житницы; и Отец ваш Небесный питает их."

Заботиться о красоте полёта - вот их работа.

----------


## tempo

в комнате тёмной
не может себя найти
чёрная кошка

загадка

----------


## tempo

Каждый роз, когда понимаешь что-то о себе, мир становится чуть ярче.
Поэтому не каждый хочет себя понимать.

----------


## tempo

Частый вид неконтролируемых мыслей - "защитная претензия" к окружающим.

----------


## tempo

Как же здорово вдруг поймать себя на том, что радуешься чужому успеху.

----------


## tempo

высоки горы
и можно упасть в небо
не удержавшись

----------


## tempo

как звук тишины
между утихших мыслей
бесконечен миг

----------


## tempo

"Кому я должен - всем прощаю!" - смеётся дурак и трясётся, ожидая и ненавидя кредиторов.
"Тем, кто мне должен, всем прощаю" - говорит мудрый, и перестаёт грызть себя, вспоминая должников.

----------


## tempo

Неделание: когда в очередной раз хочешь мысленно предъявить кому-то претензии, похвали его.
Вариант "лайт": заменить претензии мантрой "господи-пмилуй" )

----------


## tempo

коснись дерева
легко, нежно, и оно
коснётся тебя

----------


## tempo

Лекарство от заклинившего, выматывающего  и никак не могущего закончиться внутреннего диалога:
Дышать носом, медленно, внимая всем ощущениям в носоглотке. Думать при этом становится практически невозможно.

----------


## tempo

застыли на миг
снега белые хлопья
на старом фото

----------


## tempo

Претензии к другим - это зеркальный щит,
На внешней его стороне люди видят увеличенными свои недостатки, на внутренней ты видишь уменьшенные свои.
Оба зеркала кривы и врут.

----------


## tempo

"Открытие": еда на ночь - nz;`ksq и долгий и неосвежающий сон.
Умные советы гласят, что есть можно не позднее чем за 2.5-3 часа до сна.
Но это индивидуально. Мой тайм-аут - 4-5 часов.
Уловка: почистить зубы сразу после последней еды, так меньше соблазн жрать на ночь.

----------


## tempo

прозрачно, чисто
ясно, ярко, крылато
одиночество

----------


## tempo

Привязанность = страх.завтра.
К человеку, к вещам, к признанию, к идее. К жизни вечной.

----------


## tempo

в колесе мыслей
как безумная белка
вертится мой ум

----------


## tempo

Твоё окружение, резултат усилий не быть одному - лишь дым.
Прекрати усилия, и увидишь как его тут же развеет ветер.
И это - хорошо.

----------


## tempo

Лучшее зеркало - не те люди, которых выбираешь ты, примеряя к своей кривизне,  а те, которые точно так же выбирают тебя.
Они показывают тебе, кто ты есть на самом деле.

----------


## tempo

согрелся, затих
солнца свет невесомый
в моей ладони

----------


## tempo

с неба слетит снег
белым крылом согреет
мёртвую душу

----------


## tempo

Способ заснуть = остановить ум:
заставить его думать / представить / вместить нечто невместимое целиком - "космос", "жизнь", "океан", "небо", смысловые "провалы" в хороших стихах или музыке - и не давать привычно членить это на съедобные ему куски.

----------


## tempo

Принять представление о семи телах человека как ментальную конструкцию, психологическое упржнение - уже продуктивно.

----------


## tempo

"Воля к смерти", о которой писал Фрейд, которая так хорошо знакома планировавшим самоубийство, может быть использована для осознания "воли к жизни" и чувствованию грани между ними.

----------


## tempo

в слякоти зимней
вновь совершило время
самоубийство

----------


## tempo

Попытки осознанно делать абсолютно всё хотя бы 5 минут - двигаться, дышать, касаться предметов, чувствовать касания одежды, есть - дают состояние отдыха, как после глубокого сна. И есть, кстати, меньше хочется.

----------


## tempo

звенит тишина
крови шорох по венам
дождь стучит в окно

----------


## tempo

себя не помнишь
дни и дни пролетают
как взмахи ресниц

----------


## tempo

Мысли хорошо останавливает внимание ко всем мелким деталям обычной деятельности - ощущениям в пальцах, мышцах, в дыхании.

----------


## tempo

прозрачна вода
холодна и глубока
в моих ладонях

----------


## tempo

закрою глаза
сквозь облака увижу
чистое небо

----------


## tempo

частица себя
настоящий подарок
не что другое

----------


## tempo

===
Можно наблюдать, как крепнет привычка, которую вырабатываешь намеренно.
Со временем привычки можно, наверное, просто вводить в жизнь.

----------


## tempo

Несмотря на полное неверие в действенность этого, так и хочется пойти поставить свечку перед тем, как лечь под ножик хирурга.
Но практика наблюдения за собой позволяет-таки замечать и этот, и другие порывы.

----------


## tempo

Пережёвываешь проблемы былые или рисуешь возможные предстоящие - задаёшь курс, лишающий тебя сил.
Как незаметно и так огромно "сейчас".

----------


## tempo

С самым существенным в жизни - осознанием и смертью - ты всегда один на один.
Вряд ли возможны попктчики.

----------


## tempo

годы и годы
сочится безвременье
бессмысленных дней

----------


## tempo

Доверие, как правило - лишь скрытое ожидание взаимности.
Очень редко оно - от бесконечногоизбытка.

----------


## tempo

Принять решение быть одному гораздо труднее, чем просто быть одному. Всё портит 1% надежды.

----------


## tempo

Как избавиться от людей-пиявок? Просто перестать их кормить.
Но сначала нужно осознавать сам факт паразитизма.

----------


## tempo

в воздухе замер
задумавшись о не здесь
снег невесомый

----------


## tempo

Жить в настоящем, используя прошлое и будущее как инструмент, и верить в бесконечное.

----------


## tempo

Почти невозможно отбросить хвост неоконченных дел. Но чёткое осознание его наличия и размеров позволяет посмотреть на себя со стороны.

----------


## tempo

ночь без рассвета
старость без молодости
зима без весны

----------


## tempo

Лучшее время для остановки ума - утро. Когда он бросается в болтовню, а _ты_ ещё помнишь тишину ночи.

----------


## tempo

глубоко внутри
"я" затерялось моё
не дотянуться

----------


## tempo

Когда видишь в других несовершенства - от глупости до откровенного дерьма - это хороший повод получше присмотреться к себе.

----------


## tempo

Повседневные рутинные дела можно раскрасить, тщательно выполняя и осознавая каждый шаг.

----------


## NEET

...но нужно ли что-то делать, чтобы осознавать?  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

Как же бесконечно дорого обходится бескорыстная помощь идиота.

----------


## tempo

> ...но нужно ли что-то делать, чтобы осознавать?


 Осознование мелочей даёт некое расстояние, позволяющее взглянуть на себя, а я этого хочу.
Побочный эффект - нужно меньше сна, и просыпаешься легче.

----------


## NEET

Не знаю, как ты, а я не могу не осознавать. Иногда мне кажется, что осознавание не получается, но я понимаю, что это только лишь кажется, и... осознаю свою неспособность.

----------


## tempo

NEET, на этом сумасшедшем форуме уместен сумасшедшийвопрос :

У тебя зачесалось в ухе. Ты почесал.
Опиши детально, как ты это делаешь  ))

----------


## NEET

> NEET, на этом сумасшедшем форуме уместен сумасшедшийвопрос :
> 
> У тебя зачесалось в ухе. Ты почесал.
> Опиши детально, как ты это делаешь  ))


 Никак. Это происходит без моего участия. Я могу быть ассоциированным с действиями, мыслями, желаниями, но это не отменяет предыдущего  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

Думать о ком-то плохо - пустая растрата, и неважно, существует или нет общее мыслеполе, через которое это "плохо" может передаться.

----------


## tempo

> Никак.


 Детальное наблюдение за самыми обычными действиями стимулирует некий непривычный вид внимания.

----------


## tempo

Хорошая практика - создаватьостровки неподвижности среди бурной деятельности.

----------


## tempo

Вспоминать тёмные моменты своей жизни мешает чувство собственной особенности и важности.

----------


## tempo

Замеченные неосознанные действия лучше тут же переделать. Осознанно. Как на уроке чистописания.

----------


## tempo

Пыташщься и, наконец, понимаешь, почему некто был с тобой непорядочен.
Это понимание не вернёт отношений, но освободит от бесконечной обиды.

----------


## tempo

Немотивированный жор чем-то похож на медитацию - отсутствием мыслей либо фиксацией на одной, и незаметным течением времени.
И может быть заменён на неё, с той разницей, что медитация - это концентрированное осознавание.

----------


## tempo

При детальной мысленной "ревизии" тела - странное ощущение, будто сидишь внутри инопланетянина.

----------


## tempo

Сразу после пробуждения хорошо заметно, как набирает обороты болтовня в голове.
И дистанция между наблюдателем и умом очевидна.

----------


## tempo

Ты один на один с жизнью не только в критических ситуациях - всегда.
И только привычная бессмысленность не даёт этого заметить.

----------


## tempo

Как же бесконечно пуст день, наполненный бессмысленными делами.

----------


## tempo

Приближение важного поворота в жизни может вызвать своего рода "тряску", которач сбивает с цели.
Взгляд в точку далеко впереди - стабилизирует.

----------


## tempo

Одиночество - драгоценная возможнось, а не тюрьма.

----------


## Unity

> Думать о ком-то плохо - пустая растрата, и неважно, существует или нет общее мыслеполе, через которое это "плохо" может передаться.


 Всего чаще, в прочих всех нас "бесит" ну и раздражает То, что самим нас свойственно; что мы в себе отрицаем/подавляем ну и ненавидим. Человеческому эго Легче что-то порицать, если оно _вне_ себя, если только это выражено в прочем. Соринка в чуждом глазу наши же свои Брёвна заслоняет...
Сие понимания, словно бы увидев мир чуждыми глазами, словно "войдя в его шкуру" на кое-то время - тотчас же теряешь склонность ходить и Судить - когда понимаешь, что ты выступаешь того только против, что и самому присуще...

----------


## Unity

> При детальной мысленной "ревизии" тела - странное ощущение, будто сидишь внутри инопланетянина.


 Скорее, внутри Машины - из целых галактик квантов, меж собою связанных электромагнитными, сильными и слабыми видами взаимодействия; вместе параллельно мчащихся в беспредельном вакууме, вмести формирующие много триллионов несказанно сложных по структуре белковых молекул, мириады коих формируют ту неисчислимую армаду клеток, в коих, как в моторах, горят сахара, плавятся липиды, протеины строятся, действуют и рушатся - и всё "как по нотам", в строго сложенной единой симфонии!.. Ну и "облака"/массивы оных совместно сотрудничают, чётко и математически, во имя гомеостаза всей системы в целом, всей этой таинственной Машины, сего "Аватара", коий даровал нам скрытый ото глаз Творец (или же простая случайность, атомами развлекающаяся - ну и ненароком создавшая нашу биосферу)...
Только ль ценим все Дар сей поразительный - или же воспринимаем аки "должное", "само собой разумеющееся"? Только понимаем ль - сколько кровяных телец в скольких капиллярах к скольким нервным клеткам подо сводом черепа несут кислород, разносят гормоны, забирают "выхлоп" от распада расходных белков внутри и несут новое питание? Только ль понимаем тую поразительную сложность того Механизма, коим управляем - простым волевым усилием, легко так, интуитивно?..
Да, мы облачены во тело. Да, мы внутри "аватара"... 
Но чьим мы аватары? Чьи мы воплощения? Олицетворения Чьей такой мечты? Чьих персонификации идей?..
Все мы, может быть, случайны? Семь с половиною миллиардов случайных существ...
Или же осколки одной лишь души, нами параллельно двигающей эволюцию - ото камня к Богу, от обломков к целому, ото точки сингулярности накануне Дня Рождения Вселенной - к новой сингулярности?..

----------


## tempo

Как же омерзительны выросшие тела с невыросшей душой.

----------


## tempo

Unity прав - "снимок" моего дня не всегда благостен, и многое есть во мне.
Основная цель  этой фотосессии - визуализировать для себя именно _себя_.

----------


## tempo

Хорошо тонизирует ежедневный маленький успех. Если не превращать его в транквилизатор. Или в наркотик, подменяющий собой настоящее в жизни.

----------


## tempo

Не пытайся отплатить лишь тем, чего от тебя ожидают.
Плати - собой.

----------


## tempo

Когда у 1тебя 2упадок сил, когда 1тебе 2плохо, когда 1ты 2в отчаянии, ошибка - замечать только "тебя", "тебе", "ты".
Перенеси внимание на вторую часть, и станет легче, и станет вазможным решать проблему, а не скулить.

----------


## tempo

Интереснее всего подслушивать самого себя.

----------


## tempo

Утром особенно хорошо заметен момент, когда орава мыслей приходит и вынуждает тебя думать их.

----------


## tempo

глубоко скрыта
светит скозь мыслей мусор
точка живая

----------


## tempo

Конфликт между идеей неэгоистичности и глубоко насущными внутренними потребностями - причина огромных утечек энергии.
Нужно _сознательно_ прислушиваться к себе.
Как может любить других тот, кто не любит себя?

----------


## Unity

> Конфликт между идеей неэгоистичности и глубоко насущными внутренними потребностями - причина огромных утечек энергии.
> Нужно _сознательно_ прислушиваться к себе.
> Как может любить других тот, кто не любит себя?


 Только для чего Идеи — «Обо эгоизме» — или же противоположности его? Всё, что Идеально (родом из ментального) — всегда иллюзорно, всегда эфемерно, Временем стираемо — и игра с такими игрушками даже и не стоит свеч. 
Неэгоистично само наше естество и наше сознание, что осознаёт свою монолитность/свою слитность с прочими и всем существующим. Ведомая таким пониманием душа — будет ль эгоистом, будет ль маяться мышлением о первопричинах/качестве каждого своего поступка, о его влиянии на остальных?
Попросту такое существо не станет вредить: первым — никогда. В случае же коей-то агрессии или посягательств — адекватным будет лишь ответ. Неэгоистичным. Просто Справедливым, математически и физически точным по мере воздействия, полностью «зеркальным».

----------


## Unity

> Утром особенно хорошо заметен момент, когда орава мыслей приходит и вынуждает тебя думать их.


 Это лишь Игра — нашего сознания — с самим же собой, с той огромнейшей коллекцией и архивом Образов (и Слов, кои к ним привязаны) — кои однажды впитали (выучили) мы, кои отразили Зеркалом своей души/своего сознания!..
Причина Мышления — это, несомненно, СКУКА бытия, Тоска & Уныние, что накатывает на наше сознание, когда мы порою на мгновенье просто молчаливо изучаем явь — в паузах редчайших межи двух сеансов долгих тех и тщетных своих размышлений. 
Это почти неизбежно — впадать в комму Мыслей снова & снова, падать во эту Ловушку, во ржавый этот Капкан!..
Ибо Жизнь наша, по правде, пресна и скучна, пуста, мизерна, напрасна. 
Именно поэтому Людям настоль по душе Мышление!..
Это их «отдушина», это их «спасение» — ото ада Бытия — коий сами же они и создали, медленно/уверенно — всегда игнорируя всё То, Настоящее. 
В «мире своих мыслей» — каждый — иллюзорный «Бог»! Каждый строит «явь» — в царстве своей черепной коробки — простым волевым усилием, каждым тем легчайшим мановением души… Это легче и удобней, нежели играть с чем-то реальным, этаким физическим, с импульсом и массой, скоростью, энергией. Легче — Виртуальность! Мысли! Омрачение (ну и Отключение) своего сознания от скучной яви и Уход во Сны, сотканные с Дум!..
Этим испокон веков души занимаются, каждое новейшее поколение людей сей перенимает недуг, «учится плохому» от своих предшественников — ну и сами мы — ах, не исключение… 
Годы учимся мы мыслить — ну и весь остаток своих дней силимся оставить вредную эту привычку — если повезёт, если вообще сумеем понять, что Больны… 
Недугом мышления, недугом собственного эго, недугом самозабвения… 
Темпо, я и… Вы — живые примеры такой вот Болезни. Кульминация её — се самоубийство, ну а первейший симптом — когда нет душе покоя — и звучат Слова… 
Слова своего сознания — в самом же себе — себе адресованные… 
Значит, явь Упущена. Значит, Разум подменил действительность ну и саму Жизнь. 
Значит, будет боль — ну и смерть впоследствии… 
«Плата» за свой «первородный грех», за самозабвение…

----------


## Unity

> Когда у 1тебя 2упадок сил, когда 1тебе 2плохо, когда 1ты 2в отчаянии, ошибка - замечать только "тебя", "тебе", "ты".
> Перенеси внимание на вторую часть, и станет легче, и станет вазможным решать проблему, а не скулить.


 Вы — как Бог!..) ^_^
Мудрость Ваша — попросту опережает время, красива настолько, настоль поразительна!..
Как только Такая жизнь смогла породить Чудо этакое, аки Вы?

----------


## Unity

> Как же бесконечно пуст день, наполненный бессмысленными делами.


 Именно поэтому каждый его заполняет... мыслями. 
Иногда, даже "О чём-то хорошем". 
Мысли Протезируют нам жизнь - коя, к сожаленью, с нами так и не случилась - вернее, Случилась, но была Упущена - в качестве возможности роста и развития, и преодоления...

----------


## tempo

Вспоминать забытое, "ловить" и "настривать" мысли легче, подобрав место, позу и ориентацию тела.

----------


## Aare

Темпо ты куда пропал? Где хокку на ночь перед сном?))

----------


## tempo

Крещенье. Снег. Все ходят по воде
В бутылки запасают благодать
А мне так хочется подохнуть, блять
Что аж не знаю, как и где

Я дотянул и протяну. Зачем?
Обузой быть и ближним, и себе?
Не подчиняясь напоказ судьбе
Жизнь волочить на радость всем?

Сейчас - мне просто и легко. Душа
Болтается на ветке, словно лист
Стряхни её - и закружится вниз
Круги рисуя не спеша

Ведь вниз - не вверх. Паденье так легко
Друзей, врагов, любви круговорот
Нездешним ветром напрочь унесёт
И снова стану я - никто

Кого сумел - я отпустил. Итог
Хотя и выглядит говнистым
Но всё-таки довольно чистым
Как жил - так жил. Что смог - то смог.

19.01.2012,2018

----------


## tempo

Aare, я был немного занят. Провёл неделю в больнице. "Проще сразу отрезать, чем чинить", говорят офтальмологи.
Узнал кое-что о строении глаза, осквернил душу благими пожеланиями в адрес коллектива канала ТНТ и задушил подушкой храпящее по ночам тело... Шучу ) но хотел ))

В стране есть ещё одно место, куда можно попробовать сунуться, но что-то мне кажется, ВИЧ - не лучшая рекомендация.

----------


## Aare

Tempo, от души желаю, чтобы тебе помогли в больнице, что бы ты там ни делал!

----------


## Человек из будущего

Темпо, дружище, желаю тебе благополучия в лечении, желаю толковых специалистов, с прямыми и правильными руками. Поправляйся!

----------


## tempo

Не так уж трудно найти того, кому ещё хуже, чем тебе. Стоит только перестать быть центром мирозданья.

----------


## tempo

ушли без меня
торопливые годы
а я остался

что делать теперь
мне никто не ответит
и я не знаю

немного огня
что ж у меня осталось
возьму с собою

закрою двери
бессмысленных мыслей хлам 
за ними брошу

ведь я не вернусь
в прошлое невозможно
найти дорогу

----------


## tempo

Баланс между татальным состраданием и личным интересом зависит от ставки, сделанной на бессмертие души.
Но как же хорошо, наверное, жить свободным от ставок...

----------


## tempo

Какое невероятное количество мыслей, к тому же никчемных, к тому же повторяющихся, как заезженная пластинка, к тому же вызывающих всё те же чувства, как правило, неготивные.
И так день за днём. Год за годом. Жизнь ща жизнью ("если повар нам не врёт (c)")... 
Но между ними есть всё-таки просвет, пространство. Я - не они. Я - там.

----------


## tempo

... и, в общем-то, всё равно, привлекает твоё упорство помощь, или тебе на неё стало пофиг.
Действие ради действия, а не за награду, совершенство ради совершенства - самоценны.

----------


## tempo

Странные, связные, детальные, похожие на фантастическое кино сны крутит, похоже, некая часть сознания. Не удовлетворённая _этой_ реальностью. она создаёт желаемое.
Забавно наблюдать это, понимая, _что_ это. И небесполезно, если, проснувшись, помнишь.

----------


## tempo

не даёт дышать
жизни тонкая плёнка
не прорвать никак

----------


## tempo

Рассматривая неудачу как альтернативную возможность 1) не тратишь силы на сожаления 2) понимаешь, нечто в тебе - наблюдатель.

----------


## tempo

Из болота тащить бегемота стоит, и даже нужно, только если он просит.
Иначе предложи ему это и, получив отказ (1, 2, 3 - как подскажет твоя тяга к мазохизму), оставь в покое.

----------


## Unity

> Странные, связные, детальные, похожие на фантастическое кино сны крутит, похоже, некая часть сознания. Не удовлетворённая _этой_ реальностью. она создаёт желаемое.
> Забавно наблюдать это, понимая, _что_ это. И небесполезно, если, проснувшись, помнишь.


 Кажется, главнейшее предназначение нашего сознания — это Творчество и развитье мира. Каждым из нас, каждым «рядовым» из «армии» численностью в семь с лишним миллиардов. Мысля, мы Творим в своём микрокосме — некую Альтернативу Яви, куда боле радужную и удобную, лёгкую, приятную — или же ужасную. Привычка/тенденция мыслить (т.е. созидать) в отрицательном ключе приводит на Форум — или же на кладбище, или просто к долгой/серой/бесполезной жизни, коя только в тягость её обладателю и всем его окружающим — либо к озарению, полной перестройке своей жизни, переосмыслению всего, что происходило ранее. Кто что выбирает…

----------


## tempo

Делать выбор заставляет время. Не будь его - приемлемо всё.
Избавляет ли полное приятие от времени..?

----------


## tempo

===
Чтобы понять нечто, стоит  понять, что _ты_ - не это.
Вовлечённость должна быть контролируема.

----------


## tempo

Связь между эмоциями, испытанными днём, и содержанием сна несомненна и очевидна при некотором усилии сны осознавать как сны.
Фактически, прямо во сне можно понимать, чем вызвано та или иная в нём ситуация.

----------


## tempo

В самой обычной деятельности можно найти смысл, выполняя её с проедельным вниманием ко всем деталяи.

----------


## tempo

на жизнь оглянись
что взять с собой, уходя
была или нет

----------


## tempo

Кто-то хвалит тебя искренне. Но, возможно, совсем не за то, в чём ты реально нуждаешься.
Будь благодарен за доброе отношение, но прислушивайся к себе.

----------


## tempo

Жизнь повторяется день за днём.
Ты замечаешь это.
Ведь нечто глубоко внутри знает: иначе - возможно.

----------


## tempo

Как можно, ничего не знача для себя, хотеть быть значимым для других7
Запросто. Именно этим все и заняты.

----------


## tempo

Ум не производит понимания. Он прожорлив и заглатывает всё, до чего дотянется, если не будет остановлен.
Похоже, он перерабатывает в дерьмо даже время.

----------


## tempo

Упорное действие проносит через безнадёжность.

----------


## tempo

как последний вздох
из прошлого прилетит
мёртвое имя

----------


## tempo

Излишнее любовное веимание к ощущению, что ты медленно тонешь, лишает сил.
Поступать так - то же, что обхватывать себя руками за плечи в обычной ваде.
Плыви!

----------


## tempo

среди уснувших
как в далёком окне свет
неспящий в ночи

----------


## tempo

При отсутствии дальней цели, обладающей притяжением, к которой можно лететь радостно и свободно - стоит заставлять и подкупать себя, чтобы всё-таки двигаться.
Но о свободе не стоит забывать никогда.

----------


## tempo

Вспышка обиды и претензий к кому-либо происходит в некоем замкнутом пространстве сузившегося васприятия..
Достаточно "открыть" его, чтобы всё погасло.
Например, завтавить себя
искать оправдания обидчику.
Или рассматривать эту "капсулу" со стороны.

----------


## tempo

Чужие большие проблемы всегда меньше, чем свои маленькие.
Отсюда и "своя рубашка ближе к телу".
Как же часто она преврает.намертво.

----------


## tempo

Как ребёнок за цветные стекляшки, как шищий за убогое барахло, как голодающий за отвратительные объедки - так взятый в плен болтающим без остановки умом держится за своего хозяина.

----------


## tempo

Слушает, но не слышит. Смотрит, но видит лишь себя. Его касается лишь то, что сначала коснулось кожи. Брать, даже давая.
Поддельный человек.

----------


## tempo

Эмоция похожа на магнит, только полюсов не два, а больше. Каждый притягивается к своему парному. Реагирует, и только.
Но, возможно, всё это разнообразие сводится-таки всего к двум полюсам.

----------


## tempo

FAECES SANCTUS DUPLEX EST

----------


## tempo

Попытки разбудить кого-то настолько малорезультативны, что имеют только один мысл: тренировка собственного терпения.

----------


## tempo

"Всё, что нас не убивает, делает нас сильнее."
Глубокомысленно глупо, как любой штамп, т.е. неглубокая поверхностная надпечатка.

Сильнее делает ощущение факта: "Я" - нечто, что невозможно убить.

----------


## tempo

холодно светят
одинокие звёзды
за стеной неба

----------


## tempo

в спешащем метро
замерзающей скрипки
всё та же "Метель"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsgAB_yFfpw

----------


## tempo

"Свобода - это когда некому оплакивать твою смерть."

----------


## tempo

Быть вовлечённым в проблему - то же, что принимать за реальность фильм, движушуюся картинку на плоскости.
Способность видеть эту плоскость, это кино даёт жизни новое измерение.

----------


## tempo

Неподвижный ум чувствителен к малейшим притяжениям, и, таким образом, более результативен.

----------


## tempo

Со всем вниманием к деталям практиковать собственные несовершенства - хороший способ исследования тюрьмы.
Главное - не увлечься до полного забвения.

----------


## tempo

Как часто добрые советы - всего лишь попытка пожить чужой жизнью в отсутствие своей.

----------


## tempo

Ты сделал огромную ставку и проиграл.
Что ж, так бывает, когда ставишь на что-то, что не есть твоя суть.
Вот чему учит предательство.

----------


## tempo

Одиночество - та маленькая дверца, через которую можно сбежать из замкнутого слепого мира.

----------


## tempo

Странное, должно быть, общество, где все от и до сидят на жопе и думают о вечном.
Кто же будет создавать разнообразие?

----------


## tempo

Жить, смотря свою жизнь, как зритель - кинофильм, конечно, легче.
Но как же иногда хочется ... нет, не разбить экран и погасить проектор, а встать и выйти из кинозала в настоящее.

----------


## Unity

Но что, если Настоящее – это просто… вечный чистый «белый свет», лишь чистый Экран, а не иная «реальность» с иным аватаром ну и декорациями коей-то реальности?
Что, если в Настоящем совсем нет того, к чему мы привыкли и во что нам столь удобно верить?..

----------


## tempo

"Если, если"..
если киномеханик крутит чернуху и кошмары, побуждая выйти нах из кинозала? )

----------


## Unity

Рискну допустить, что именно в этом - весь смысл Страданий: это Приглашение Проснуться, изменить себя, сбросить шелуху, найти Настоящее...

----------


## tempo

Unity, именно то же и я рискую предпоожить )

----------


## Unity

Это означает, что "жители форума" близки как никто - близки к Пробуждению.

----------


## tempo

/жизнь замерзает
время остановилось
не нужна весна

----------


## Unity

Весна, лето, осень - и снова зима... Цикличный процесс, вечное вращение колеса "сезонов" (эмоций ну и умонастроений) - это просто колесо Сансары.
Таки это правда: ведь и не нужна весна, сей калейдоскоп, изменчивость...
Когда замерзает ложь - снова начинаем видеть То, что не меняется; то, что было скрыто этой мишурой...

----------


## tempo

Unity, ты излишне депрессивен )
Колесо - это постоянный шанс. Колесо времён года - это шанс повторить всё, не теря памяти о предыдущем обороте, в отличие от того оборота, который отпраляет тебя (дамы, простите) в новую пизду ))

----------


## Unity

Мой характер - се произведение моего искусства.) И его особенности тем лишь обусловлены, что аз наигралась жизнью, сменою циклической тех же декораций, тех же обстоятельств, тех же лиц (во вариациях), событий и следствий. 
Мне даже не хочется нового "перерождения" с новыми мечтами, новыми желаниями, новой "аватаркой". Мне хочется достигнуть, наконец-то, Дна этого "колодца", колодца Существования. Нырнуть и не всплыть - и не заниматься снова прежней околесицей, коей души, коли верить многим из религий, так же занимаются уже сотни жизней... 
Поиском любви, счастья и гармонии - всего, что зыбко, изменчиво и столь ускользающе.
Не хочу "искать" (годами на Этой планете); хочу найти и не терять...
Хочу очнуться от мыслей, от снов, ото представлений и любых концепций. Хочу разучиться говорить и думать, чувствовать, желать, страдать, ненавидеть. 
Хочу раствориться во том Океане Бытия, что меня некогда создало - навсегда, без остатка, сгорев, словно уголь, снова став прахом, вернув душу Богу - за неумением верного использования...)
И не нужно жизни, новой, опять, больше.
Нужна Дверь Отсюда. 
Вот и всё. Нету в том печали или же депрессии. Есть лишь только понимание, что переросла детскую одежду...

----------


## tempo

Unity, хотеть - не женится )
Боюсь, тебе придётся отмыть свои колёса кармы от дерьма, налипшего по дороге, прежде, чем въехать в рай ))

----------


## tempo

всё в твоих руках
линии на ладони
в никуда ведут

----------


## tempo

Более всего утомляют короткие, "хватательные" или "защитительные" мысли. Создают ощущение тесной камеры, в которой - ты, скрченный.
Если же удаётся "запустить" восприятие далеко, в пространство, или пространство времени, или пространство отношений - возникает ощущение "активеого покоя".
И что-то незримое, неслышимое, лишь осязаемое остаётся с тобой.

----------


## tempo

Как редко мы помогаем, сочувствуем или радуемся за кого-то, не имея в виду, хоть краешком, себя.
Так - от нищеты.
А нищета - от выученеого ощущения отдельности.

----------


## tempo

Особенно ярко вспоминаются моменты, когда просто воспринимаешь, никак не оценивая.
Собственно, только их и помнишь.

----------


## tempo

ветер, что мчится
сквозь душу, страх унося
это - свобода

----------


## tempo

Как часто попытки победить других - всего лишь отсрочка попытки победить себя.

----------


## tempo

От оскорбления можно защититься, от сострадания - нельзя. (c)

----------


## tempo

Если забиваешь на скучные, но необходимые дела, то часть из них, конечно, отпадает за ненадобностью, но остальное волочится за тобою, как хвост, цепляясь за всё подряд.

----------


## tempo

Длительная борьба за жизнь не даёт ощутить саму жизнь.
Неплохой способ анестезии, если жизнь - невыносима.
Но длительная анестезия - это отупение или наркомания.
Как бы то ни было, нужно выныривать из наркоза.

----------


## tempo

Остановка внешней, социальной жизни - шанс почувствовать и ускорить внутреннюю.

----------


## tempo

звенит тишина
зацепилась за струны
одиночества

----------


## tempo

Чужое несовершенство - лучшая маскировка для собственного.

----------


## tempo

в сплошной темноте
и самый далёкиий свет
различим ясно

----------


## tempo

Твои проблемы никого не волнуют, и что? Чем плакаться об этом, решай их.
"Проси, и дано будет" - в будущей жизни.
Делай - и дано будет в этой.

----------


## tempo

Смирение - не безнадёжность,не сдача, неотказ от борьбы.
Скорее, оно - отстранённое или активное ожидание.

----------


## tempo

конца не найти
затерялась дорога
в замкнутом круге

----------


## tempo

Жаль, но "Никогда!" - это, как правило, не решение, а дешёвая эмоция.

----------


## tempo

тянется к небу
хочет огня коснуться
весенний цветок

----------


## tempo

и солнце ярче
и солонее ветер
если жизнь одна

----------


## tempo

Кто более одинок: живущий и видящий только себя, или тот, кто со-чувствует других?
Оба. Но как же различно.

----------


## tempo

Чем тратить на борьбу с бессознатеельным мудаком собстенны силы, лучше создать ситуацию, в которой бороться с ним будут другие бессознательные. ведь их, как минимум, 99%.

----------


## tempo

В какой-то момент человек, вымогающий внимание к себе, перестаёт замечать, что получает только пинки.
И даже они для него кажутся лучшим, чем ничего.

----------


## tempo

всё сможет вместить
если горит, не тлеет
короткая жизнь

----------


## tempo

не вставишь скелет
в бесхребетное тело
как ни старайся

----------


## tempo

по вязкой дороге
безнадежно спасаясь
всё бежишь во сне

----------


## tempo

Человек превращается в животное только по собственному выбору, вернее, вследствие ежедневных маленьких выборов в пользу бессознательного поведения.
Но продолжает считать себя человеком.

----------


## tempo

Можно верить в людей. Можно верить в гороскоп. Можно верить в счастливый случай.
Всё это можно делать и восне.
Но постоянная готовность к повороту и изменению - намного надёжнее и интереснее, хоть и несовместима с привычным  сном.

----------


## tempo

кажется снова
лето, что завтра придёт
минуло уже

----------


## tempo

Не могущий справиться с собственным скотстством в конце концов начинает им любоваться. Эта сдача и есть настоящий конец.

----------


## tempo

Как же много христиан занято куплей жизни вечной и продажей добрых дел.

----------


## tempo

"За что" или "зачем" попадают люди в нечеловеческие условия - вопрос веры.
"Почему" - неверия.

----------

